# Amplificador con un  IC STK 460



## lipo147 (Abr 20, 2009)

Hola! hace un par de dias, no mepregunbten porque, estaba escarbando en la basura de un edificio cuando me encontre un amplificador =O .... es un sistema practicamente cmpleto, o eso me dijo un amigo que es electronico, salvo por cable que tiene corado ...pero la fase pre-amp esat completa... y el circuito asociando al IC tambien lo esta.... trae ademas, lo que supongo es una fuente de poder..... kero ver si el sistema esta bueno para usarlo, pero necesito el diagrama... busque en internet pero no encontre nada muy util..si alguien me pudiese ayudar seria mi salvador.


----------



## gca (Abr 22, 2009)

Hola lipo147 para encontrar circuitos y datos sobre estos integrados y muchos mas usa sus datasheet, los podes encontrar en esta pagina www.alldatasheet.com ,aca tenes el diagrama de tu circuito http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/118695/SANYO/STK460.html .

Saludos


----------

